# Copper & Honey



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

I found a heavy gauge solid copper double wall tank with a beautiful lid that has a little hole on the center with a double wall cap on it. The tank is 48" high, 24" diameter and looks like something out of the last century. I has what looks like a honey gate plus it has a screw on the bottom for cleaning? 

It is a handsome tank, and I want to know how to clean it so that I can use it as a honey tank ;if copper and honey can co-exist without an adverse reaction.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Hot water aught to do it. But I do think you would have some reaction between copper and honey that you wouldn't like. I'm not sure, but I believe so. I'll ask my beekeeper/science teacher friend.

I bet Michael Bush knows something about this and why you shouldn't put honey in copper.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Pat at Cook and Beals told me about three years back that copper and honey are a bad marriage. Honey's acidic nature tends to react with copper, giving honey a greenish color. He said stainless steel or aluminum were the preferred metals, with stainless winning way out over the alternative metal products. Sounds like what could be a very attractive tank - maybe used for brewing or some other use but storing honey. That said, perhaps deep cleaning it and coating with Camcote or similar food grade coating may solve the reaction problems?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Pretty much what my buddy Jon said. Except he said that the honey will clean the copper quite well, because of it's acidic nature. But it doesn't do the honey any good.


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

copper is good for making stills, but not honey tanks. as high as copper is you could probably sell it and buy a huge stainless steel tank.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

hipbee said:


> copper is good for making stills, but not honey tanks. as high as copper is you could probably sell it and buy a huge stainless steel tank.


It took 3 big guys to load and un-load the "antique" ; you are right, maybe 200+ pounds of copper could yield the money for a nice stainless tank. 
I will keep it, maybe I can make some beer....


----------



## CynCityBee (Oct 13, 2010)

MichaBees said:


> I will keep it, maybe I can make some beer....


Beer! I was thinking of something a little more "SHINE" to it!


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Yep we are famous hee in Ky for that white lightening.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Sounds like a really nice tank.
You might be able to coat the inside of it with the epoxy they sell for old extractors. Be a shame to scrap it.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Rather than just scrap it I believe I would post it on one of the home brew beer or wine forums.
Might make someone real happy, and keep it in circulation.

Just a thought.

PCM


----------

